# Tewkesbury Abbey School



## macro (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone! This is my first post so still learning the ropes.

Had a great time exploring the school and managed to get a couple of good shots. 

Hope you like and your comments are welcome!



























[IMGhttps://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1271860_631992370178936_202770562_o.jpg[/IMG]











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice . Atmospheric and moody shots. Its a good place this and the mill


----------



## krela (Sep 8, 2013)

Peely! Looks like a nice building.


----------



## AgentTintin (Sep 8, 2013)

Great photographs especially the stair one!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice picture, I tried to get in here last year, only be chased about by the old bill!


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 8, 2013)

Great first report. Lovely and peely in there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thats been a grand building,great report.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 9, 2013)

Great pics, and great first report. 
I'd say resize your pics to 800px wide tho, you'll use up all your bandwidth if not! They appear just the same size anyway. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## macro (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi All! thanks for all your nice comments  Will resize to 800 next time!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 9, 2013)

Really like it! Put some more pictures up


----------



## mookster (Sep 13, 2013)

Is a nice little place this, some really good features albeit very stripped.

Did you find the old builders office/chill room near the sports hall? Had a lovely 3-piece-suite in it when I was there a couple of years back!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 13, 2013)

Great shots and fab first report! This place is a lovely explore,look forward to more reports


----------

